# Who's got Yeast?



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Stores around me are out of yeast, and my wife asked me to get some.
It seems all yeast was bought by the bakeries.
Any ideas?
Like all rubbing alcohol was shipped to hospitals.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

You might need to learn how to sourdough bread.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Did you check Costco?


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

All I could find is Pizza Yeast.

But I don’t use it for baking.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I had tor resort to Amazon. Bought a pound for around $10.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

It does look like Amazon has it at some really bad (high) prices. I buy at Sams, 2 LB for $5 but they are currently out.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I put a pk a month in my septic


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> It does look like Amazon has it at some really bad (high) prices. I buy at Sams, 2 LB for $5 but they are currently out.


Yeah that's a decent price, you got to pay attention on Amazon, also learn to look other places. 10% upcharge at Sam's Club for non-members. No problem with that. Membership is what $45.00/yr. You'd need to spend more than $450/yr. at Sam's to break even on a membership.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> I put a pk a month in my septic


1 of those pouches or 1 lb? Rid-X septic treatment is what I used to use occasionally.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

A 75 yr old Septic man who’d been in business 50 yrs did my inspection when I bought this house. 

Maybe it varies by occupants?

I live alone an he said one pack of yeast a month. (Those little packs that come 3 attached)

I open it then flush an dump it in so it all gets washed away.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

What kind of yeast do you need? If brewing Yeast works for you, get a bottle of unfiltered beer. Carefully pour out the beer (into a glass that then drink, preferably...) and the "gunk" at the bottom is liquid yeast.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Joeywhat said:


> What kind of yeast do you need? If brewing Yeast works for you, get a bottle of unfiltered beer. Carefully pour out the beer (into a glass that then drink, preferably...) and the "gunk" at the bottom is liquid yeast.



Good suggestion. 



Not all beer has active yeast still in the bottle but Sierra Pale Ale is one. Add a little water and sugar let it sit out for a day or two to multiply.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 18, 2020)

Colbyt said:


> Good suggestion.
> 
> 
> 
> Not all beer has active yeast still in the bottle but Sierra Pale Ale is one. Add a little water and sugar let it sit out for a day or two to multiply.


You need unfiltered beer for sure. A lot of belgian styles tend to be unfiltered, but most that you get from micro breweries these days are also unfiltered.

It's usually easy enough to tell by looking at the bottom of the bottle after it's been sitting for a bit. You'll see a "sludge" at the bottom.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The Baker's yeast produces more CO2, so bread made with Brewer's yeast will be coarser.


"In food, both yeasts turn sugar and starch into carbon dioxide bubbles and alcohol. While baker's yeast is primarily used to bake bread, and brewer's yeast is primarily used to make beer, you can substitute one for the other. ... Brewer's yeast, also referred to as beer yeast, turns liquid into alcohol."

*Baker's Yeast Vs. Brewer's Yeast | LEAFtv*


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Our local supermarkets back here in DC suburbs rarely have any yeast. Since the beginning of the pandemic I have seen exactly 2 3-packs at one store.

To get some you could take a road trip to Central PA where the local country stores have pounds and pounds of yeast, both instant and activated dry. Or order a pound from Amazon at a premium.


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

LanterDan said:


> I had tor resort to Amazon. Bought a pound for around $10.


So did I. This is what I got:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0074YT37Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

It is the most amazing yeast I've ever used. It's basically foolproof, and it's incredibly robust - you can get away with using half as much as a recipe calls for (1 packet has 1 Tbs, so use half that), and letting is rise for less time.

I store one small jar in the fridge, and the rest in jars in the freezer.

The one good thing to come out of COVID!


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Our Sam's has it back in stock so maybe one close to you does.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

snic said:


> So did I. This is what I got:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0074YT37Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



The website says it's a famous French yeast.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Out stores have it in stock.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I bought 4 lbs. of that several years ago. 

Instant yeast vs. active dry yeast.
Use half the amount of instant, rising time will be less, actually I use 80% instant to active dry. Rising time is about half. 50% instant to active dry works also. I've use as little as 1/2 teaspoon in a pound of flour (about 3 1/2 cups) for my pizza dough and cool tap water - not what the package says. 2 hours rising time, very good dough.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I’m surprised there’s no instant rice in 3 stores here. Shelves bare.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone know what the difference is between SAF Instant Red and SAF Instant Gold yeasts?



Nik333 said:


> The website says it's a famous French yeast.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

raylo32 said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between SAF Instant Red and SAF Instant Gold yeasts?


From the King Arthur website.

"SAF Red is an all-purpose yeast perfect for "regular" yeast recipes – like our Classic Sandwich Bread, Beautiful Burger Buns, and No-Knead Crusty White Bread.
SAF Gold is the best choice for sweet breads – like our Hawaiian Buns, Panettone, and Portuguese Sweet Bread."

Scroll down to the bold print.

https://www.kingarthurflour.com/blo... an all,Panettone, and Portuguese Sweet Bread.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

raylo32 said:


> Anyone know what the difference is between SAF Instant Red and SAF Instant Gold yeasts?



https://breadtopia.com/store/saf-gold-instant-yeast/


I found one site that said it has to do with simple sugars vs starch, but, I lost it. Honestly, I took a lot of Food Science & it wasn't ever mentioned, so I don't think it's very important for the average person.


Although, a small amount of sugar promotes yeast growth, sugar is a preservative, so a higher sugar content might require a stronger yeast. But, no one has ever turned down my Portuguese sweet bread regardless of yeast! ;D


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I wasn't even aware of SAF gold until recently and was wondering the difference also but I have 3 lbs. of SAF red so........

I'm currently looking at different dough handling techniques and developing flavor in a Peter Reinhard book. Interesting, something to do with the yeast converting the carbs? into sugars. Just getting into it.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> I wasn't even aware of SAF gold until recently and was wondering the difference also but I have 3 lbs. of SAF red so........
> 
> I'm currently looking at different dough handling techniques and developing flavor in a Peter Reinhard book. Interesting, something to do with the yeast converting the carbs? into sugars. Just getting into it.



I baked a lot from about 13 - 27. Then I was probably so tired from work, I did much less after that. I'd much rather spend time making a Peking Duck, now. :biggrin2: 

Sugar, although, good, seems like a kind of poison, now.


----------

